# Finding help in DF



## nelli143 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading the forum for a while now and must say I am amazed at the limitless help everyone offers. I have been looking up apartments on inmomexico as recommended by Rodrigo84 for Aus Family, that site is invaluable so thanks  Prior I had been using craigslist and thought finding an apartment was going to be impossible! 

Until now I have just been acquiring information from others posts, but now find a need to write in myself and ask about my main concern. 

I am seriously considering (85% sold on) moving to Mexico City in August for school. I have a one year old and am wondering about advice for finding a caregiver (live in or live out). I was a nanny and ideally would like to find someone long term to be part of the family as I experienced. However, I really need someone in the evenings and weekends and am wondering if that will be problematic as Sunday is traditionally the day off. My concerns about child care are really the only thing holding me back from packing up. 

Any advice???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Nelli. Glad to hear that you find the forum informative; that's what it is all about.
Now, you'll have to hope that some of the Mexico City folks will be able to lead you in the right direction. Good luck & enjoy your stay in Mexico.


----------



## nelli143 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! I am so excited to share Mexico with my daughter, I stayed there for a summer about five years ago and have been trying to get back since!


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a friend in Mexico city who is oustanding...as is all of his family. He is the guy who helps people get their mexican citizenship among other things....but this is his specialty. He may be able to help put you in touch with someone....he is VERY reliable, honest and just an all round great guy. His name is Gilberto Pineda and his office number is 555-529-8701 and if you tell him Shari from Bahia Asuncion in baja sent you, things will go well...good luck.


----------



## purephil (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Nelli,

Depending on your circumstances you have many options open to you. I, as a non-native myself, asked around some friends for you who had help looking after their children whilst they worked/studied.

The cheapest option is to find someone local you can trust who can watch your children. This may sound vague but is widely used, and for this you would need to ask you neighbour etc for advice. You can then get good help for between $1 and $2 USD per hour (at $14 MXN to the $1 USD).
You can have a live in maid: These can be very cheap depending on whether you locate them from the country (and their are services/friends to help you with this) or a specialist service. Expect to pay around $285 to $700 USD per month. For example, friends of mine have a 24/7 maid who child minds, cooks and cleans all for $320 USD per month.
Have you thought of asking your future school if they have a childminding service? For example, advice can be given if you will be attending UNAM (Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México).

Hope this helps and take care, P


----------

